# Schwinn Stardust



## Intense One (Sep 18, 2017)

Just picked up this 1972 pretty lil girl!  I need the shifter and cable and she'll be running all three speeds.  A little cleaning and polishing and she will be beaming!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 24, 2018)

Intense One said:


> Just picked up this 1972 pretty lil girl!  I need the shifter and cable and she'll be running all three speeds.  A little cleaning and polishing and she will be beaming!
> 
> View attachment 678091
> 
> ...



She's now runnin' with her 3 speed tranny!


----------

